# Does anyone here own and carry a full size Walther P88.



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

I carry a 1911 everyday.But I purchased a full size Walther P88 so I could have the 15+ rounds in one magazine.I still can't shoot the Walther as good as my 1911's so I am not carrying the P88 on the daily bases yet. But do any of you guys carry a Walther P88 on the daily bases?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd love to have one, and they have collector's value. U probably won't find many people using one as a CCW, but then again, ya never know.

Take care of that gun - it may earn ya a few more $ one day


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Like shipwreck said good luck finding many people who have even shot a P88 let alone own one!! I've never even seen one in a gun shop and that's when they were in production!! The closest I come is a Walther P5, which gets shot and carried occasionally!!


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

I've only seen them on Gunbroker and GunsAmerica - in pictures. Cool gun!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Bank at Shootersville.com has mine and he carries it daily. I sold it as I felt it was too expensive to use for a car/carry gun. I still have my Browning BDM and it will give the P88 a run for the money at a fraction of the cost. I paid CDNN $279 for the BDM on a closeout so in my eyes it is a better choice for CCW. Regards, Richard  

PS What do I actually use for car/carry? The answer is a Bersa Thunder 45. Why? The Bersa works for me.


----------

